# im wanting a long mane



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

im wanting a very long and beautiful mane on my horse.she is a tn walker mix mare and im trying to get her mane to grow out.how do people keep their horses hair so long?i want my mare to have a lot of hair about 2-3 feet of it.is there anyway i can do this?right now i bathe her every week or so and i put m-g-t- on her mane i have noticed a little bit of change but not a lot.she has really haelthy hair and almost no dandruff whatsoever,it always looks clean.her hair right now is a bout 3-4 inches.any help would be great!!!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Its takes areally long time for hair to grow, maybe up to about 2 years for the amount your asking. Others will probably have another opinion.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Use lots of cowboy magic and grain!!! It will take time but it will help! Good luck


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Step 1: Check out Toadstool Farms 'Mane Bags'

Step 2: Keep thoroughly conditioned. Try not to brush to much as you pull out hair. Rather, condition condition condition and gently work out knots and tangles verses brushing. 

Step 3. Keep braided, or kept up with Mane Bags. It is really important to keep the mane protected if you want it to grow. Barbed wire fencing is the biggest enemy to a long mane. Other horses as well! 


My gelding pulled two braids out of his three year pasture mate, leaving two inches of mane a foot across. Looks downright silly. The three year used to have a mane that nearly touched his shoulders, thanks to good genetics. It has been reduced to a straggle, thanks to Loki.


----------



## kellyp (Jan 4, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> Step 1: Check out Toadstool Farms 'Mane Bags'


i was actually going to suggest this before i saw your post!!!





twogeldings said:


> Step 3. Keep braided, or kept up with Mane Bags. It is really important to keep the mane protected if you want it to grow. Barbed wire fencing is the biggest enemy to a long mane. *Other horses as well*!


same thing happened to me-- it got to the point where the other horse ate so much that i was forced to roach it and start from scratch!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Much like people, a lot of it is genetic as well. There are things you can do to encourage healthy hair growth, but you very well may never coax her mane to grow as long as you're wanting it. My Arab gelding had such a pathetic flimsy mane, I just gave up and roached it. Meanwhile, my Arab mare has a mane that just grows like a weed. I don't do anything to it, and it's just everywhere, down to the bottom of her shoulder. Well, it was anyway, until she decided to stick it through the dang fence >.< Now she's missing a chunk that's finally starting to grow back and looks ridiculous.

Haha, her TAIL though, that's a different story. She looks ridiculous. I've been braining and using MTG and I've noticed a good difference, but tails are a lot easier to encourage growth from then manes in my opinion, since manes are usually a target for trees, catching on things, and other horses mouths.


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

I just use a little bit of MTG every now and then and i rarely ever brush manes. The only time i brush it is after I've given him a bath conditioned it so there's no knots. It's grown about twice it's length in about a year and a half since i started using MTG. His tail has grown at least 5 or 6 inches. It won't happen overnight though, patience is key.









That's his mane now.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Great suggestions! My new horse came with a couple of large chunks pulled out of his mane (crud! I can't get a pic to attach, grr! Just imagine 4 inch gaps with no hair, and one little straggle between the two that survived but needs CPR, lol) probably by other horses. The spots are growing back, about 3 inches high now, and tipping over, lol. I just brush gently daily, with Showsheen, and rub some baby oil into the bare spots to help with the little flakies and dry skin. What is there is of a decent length and extremely thick. His tail hangs about to his fetlocks. I can't wait to try some of these things!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I was always told to keep the mane braided with cloth in it, the extra weight will help it grow out, but that could be an old wives tale.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

My friend suggested buying Beth Moore's book. I've heard of it but I'm not buying it yet, but the pics on the website look REALLY tempting  
http://fairytale-horses.com/

Some tips helped me:
1) don't brush your horse's mane or tail EVER again. It hurts rather than helps especially on the tail. It pulls out hairs that take a LONG time to regrow.
2) Keep it clean.
3) Condition every time you see your horse (Mane and Tail works great)
4) M-T-G once a week.
5) BRAIDS
6) Trim dead ends

My horse is a TN Walker too, and they have the genetics to grow pretty good, long manes and tails
Here's my boy  (Don't mind the rattyness, he had BAD worms at our old barn)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Genetics are huge in the length the mane is able to grow. We have two fillies by the same mare. A two and a three year old. Both have manes that reach down to their shoulders.


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

At least one of the pictures on Beth Moore's website has NOTHING TO DO with her product - the pic of the long haired andalusian.

She used that picture without my permission - I took the photo, I hold the copyright. 

She also put in a link from her site to my video on how to Braid a Mane. She said it was her 'free bonus' worth 19.95 when you bought her product.

She had no permission or right to do so. I filmed that video, I have my copyright written on it. I have always offered free viewing of the video on my own sites.

I do not want my name in any way asssociated with her, her website or her product.

I am currently pursuing legal action for copyright infringement.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, that Beth Moore "book" is actually a scam. If you look at the website, is says things about how you're not guaranteed to make a certain amount of money. It's a work at home scam, disguised as a book.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A couple of others have already posted what I am about to say. Some horses just will not grow long manes. Something in their genetics makes it stop growing when it reaches a certain length.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

smrobs said:


> A couple of others have already posted what I am about to say. Some horses just will not grow long manes. Something in their genetics makes it stop growing when it reaches a certain length.


Agree completely. My husbands horse has mane that just pretty much stays the same length no matter what he does. 
I do trim off the thin stuff and oil Vida's a few times a month. I just do the ends to keep them from breaking off and up a little. Not all the way to the root. 
I use Africa's Best Herbal Oil from the African American hair section at Wal-Mart. 
Its great stuff, I just leave it in. 
Heres Vida I think her mane looks healthy although I do need to trim the stragglers again. I cut her forelock after every freeze so its out of her eyes in the winter. It always grows back by fly season. If I don't it gets way too long. I think its hard on her eyesight.


I'm including a rear photo just as an example of the "every horse is different rule."
All of these horses eat the same thing, get the same topical treatments and are pretty much cared for the same. Big difference in tail conditions.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been using infuism... (i think thats what its called) i got it at wal mart and i have seen an improvment in duchess's mane... cant say the same for her tail, but her mane has gotten a tad longer and thicker, her tail aint doin so good cuz some how she ripped a chunk of tail and sking off!!! i dont know how she did it, but she did, it healed now,but i dont know if it will grow back, i hope it does. But the Infuism has helped her mane adn i just keep it braided, but im going to get some mane socks.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

reining girl said:


> I have been using infuism... (i think thats what its called) i got it at wal mart and i have seen an improvment in duchess's mane... cant say the same for her tail, but her mane has gotten a tad longer and thicker, her tail aint doin so good cuz some how she ripped a chunk of tail and sking off!!! i dont know how she did it, but she did, it healed now,but i dont know if it will grow back, i hope it does. But the Infuism has helped her mane adn i just keep it braided, but im going to get some mane socks.


I just started using the Infusium 23 leave in conditioner too, after a bath. Great stuff, I still oil it a few times a month too. 
That Infusium makes it so much easier to brush, it doesn't tangle hardly at all.


----------



## Ride Baby Ride (Jan 21, 2009)

My girl had about a foot of her mane pulled out completely to the skin by a pony last fall. I have been putting MTG on it regulary and it is definitely growing faster than the other victims of this pony. Plus her mane is growing back in much softer in that spot. I like the idea of conditioning it as well. I will have to try that. 

Be patient it will take a long time.

Good Luck


----------

